# Associate National Holidays with Classical Music.



## Apricot (Feb 9, 2019)

For persons that find themselves at home on Holiday days, not interested in modern superhero movie dvds, and void of bothersome visiting relatives, what sort of concert, opera, or other music would you associate as festive for a specific holiday. 

I think, for example, it would have to be handel's messiah on christmas in 5.1 sound on the big screen.

Then what about the other holidays?

Thank you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, also with Christmas


----------



## Apricot (Feb 9, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, also with Christmas


Nice! The ball is rolling.

What says New Years to you?

What makes you think of summer?

Where would you place Gershwin?

I think a Copeland concert has to be on the 4th of July.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Bach's St. Matthew Passion and Easter Oratorio with Easter. 

Mussorgsky Night on the Bald Mountain - Halloween.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

New Year's...Victor Herbert's Auditorium Festival March. 
Valentine's Day...Khachaturian Adagio from Spartacus 
St Patrick'sDay...Irish Tune from County Derry by Percy Grainger
Easter...Ostrcil's Easter Symphony
May Day...Shostakovich symphony 2
July 4th...Ives Holiday Symphony
Halloween...Night on Mt Triglav by Rimsky Korsakov
Christmas...Christmas Eve suite by Rimsky

Some oddities...
I always give the Mahler 2nd a listen over the Thanksgiving weekend for some reason.
June...it's become a tradition to pull out Gliere's 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mendelssohn A Midsummer night's dream op.61 - d'Avalos
For the summer, reminding we are heading towards autumn again


----------

